# genital numbness



## Highlander Neil (14 May 2012)

I just completed the Etape Caledonia on Sunday, first time cycling in a group, therefore obviously my first sportive, and I can say it was an amazing experience. I managed 4:58, I could have gone faster but started way too far back and held back through fear of feeling the pain at schehallion. Can't wait til next year to shave that time...

Anyway, downside is, it's now Monday night and my penis is still a bit numb. I have padded shorts obviously, gel Altura ones.

What can I do to stop this problem, I don't wan't to hang the bike up, I'm just getting started at this cycling business.

I'm gonna leave the cycling for a week or until I regain full feeling again. Then maybe tilt my seat slightly forward? Any other reccomendations aside from stopping to let the blood flow again, I don't want to stop all the time!

Thanks,


----------



## derrick (14 May 2012)

What saddle you got.


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2012)

Well done on your ride, Neil!

I have had problems with various saddles in my time. There is no point in saying what they were because every body is different and different saddles suit different bodies. You need to find one that suits _you_. 

I have found that small adjustments to saddle angle and position make a big difference to comfort. I need the nose of my saddle ever-so-slightly lower than the back, and I like the saddle pushed forward to make sure that I'm sitting more on the wide back of it than on the narrower bit further forward.


----------



## Highlander Neil (14 May 2012)

Derrick, see attached. It was a standard Bontrager one that was fitted with my Trek 2010 road bike when I bought it.

Colin, thanks for the info, this is kinda what I was thinking, I think moving it forward and tilting slightly will help, need to fiddle about with it a bit and see if this helps. I can feel the effects about maybe 15 - 20 miles into a ride. Its just a shame I can't try a few different saddles before I buy! It's nice to know that I'm not the only one with this problem at least.

Cheers


----------



## Herzog (14 May 2012)

I used to experience something similar, albeit not to such an extreme. Since getting a saddle with the central part cut away (Specialized Romin Pro), I'm pleased to report the tingle is back in my dingle (apologies to those who are eating at the moment ).


----------



## Highlander Neil (14 May 2012)

Thanks for the reccomendation Herzog, How does this actually help, just takes the pressure off the central section (or perenium/gooch)? I think a combination of the suggestions from you and Colin could be the trick.

Cheers


----------



## Nearly there (14 May 2012)

I got the numb feeling on my new bike but dont now i think my body was getting used to the saddle


----------



## S1mon (14 May 2012)

If you do for specialized look on there concept store website if you have one near you they will take you in measure your butt sell you a saddle with option to return in 30 days if your not satisfied


----------



## Highlander Neil (14 May 2012)

Thanks Simon, unfortunately there are none of those stores in Scotland. I will have to look elsewhere.


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2012)

I've got two saddles that have a cut out. TBH I don't notice any difference from my other saddles. The key point is that they fit your sit bones. For me that means the flatter less padded saddles are best. It could be the saddle is a little over padded.


----------



## stumpy66 (14 May 2012)

I used to have that problem, thne i changed to a charge spoon and i no longer get the numbness, on my tourer with a brooks i slightly lowered the front of the saddle and alls well


----------



## Herzog (15 May 2012)

Highlander Neil said:


> How does this actually help, just takes the pressure off the central section (or perenium/gooch)?


 
Yep, it reduces the amount of compression, allowing the blood to flow more freely.


----------



## toroddf (15 May 2012)

This, the inability to physically perform a sexual act for several weeks, is actually a pretty big problem in the annual 350 miles long Trondheim - Oslo in Norway. So much that support leaflets has been issued and other support offered. 

The cure, according to the doctors who were set to solve this problem, is to vary the seating position during the ride. Basically changing around the cheeks, so to speak. That advice has improved the reproduction of Norwegians, so to speak. Maybe it applies here too.


----------



## Highlander Neil (16 May 2012)

toroddf said:


> This, the inability to physically perform a sexual act for several weeks, is actually a pretty big problem in the annual 350 miles long Trondheim - Oslo in Norway. So much that support leaflets has been issued and other support offered.





toroddf said:


> The cure, according to the doctors who were set to solve this problem, is to vary the seating position during the ride. Basically changing around the cheeks, so to speak. That advice has improved the reproduction of Norwegians, so to speak. Maybe it applies here too.




My problem is not as extreme as this, what you have said above, yes this would have been the case for maybe 24 hours after the cycle, everything works fine now but sensation still has not fully returned (3 days later).


----------



## Highlander Neil (16 May 2012)

stumpy66 said:


> I used to have that problem, thne i changed to a charge spoon and i no longer get the numbness, on my tourer with a brooks i slightly lowered the front of the saddle and alls well


 
I'm delighted to hear this, as Wiggle are doing the charge spoon for £15 at the moment, and I just purchased it as it was reccomended to me. Also on reflection, most of my weight was on my perenium, so i'll tilt it forward slightly at the front and this should transfer more weight to my sit bones.

I had some advice that I should maybe try and transfer more weight to my handlebars, but to be honest once you are leaning on them, thats about as much weight as you'll ever have on them, (unless maybe you're on the drops? - but then your sit bones are higher up and perenium gets a pounding). Any comments guys?


----------



## e-rider (16 May 2012)

A lot of men suffer from some numbness on long rides, but this usually only lasts for minutes once they are off the bike. My guess is that you have let it get really bad during the ride, to the point of causing more serious damage and even some minor nerve damage which takes time to recover, rather than just taking a few minutes for blood flow to return to normal. My advice, apart from the obvious of change saddle and try different shorts; would be to lift out of the saddle for a few seconds every few minutes or so. This might just be for a short climb or just for 3-5 seconds on the flat - doing this frequently should help a lot and it will also become habit to the point that you don't even realise that you are doing it and it certainly shouldn't affect your riding either.


----------



## gary in derby (16 May 2012)

wot about a sex change? sorry only kidding. anything to take my mind off my own pain in the backside. no not the missus. lol
hope you get sorted, will follow with keen interest.


----------



## Highlander Neil (16 May 2012)

tundragumski said:


> A lot of men suffer from some numbness on long rides, but this usually only lasts for minutes once they are off the bike. My guess is that you have let it get really bad during the ride, to the point of causing more serious damage and even some minor nerve damage which takes time to recover, rather than just taking a few minutes for blood flow to return to normal. My advice, apart from the obvious of change saddle and try different shorts; would be to lift out of the saddle for a few seconds every few minutes or so. This might just be for a short climb or just for 3-5 seconds on the flat - doing this frequently should help a lot and it will also become habit to the point that you don't even realise that you are doing it and it certainly shouldn't affect your riding either.


 
I did actually get out of the seat during my ride, but mainly this was to give the calves a good stretching without getting off the bike. I just masured my inside leg, its 37 inches from groin to heel and about 35 from groin to ankle. When you compare this to my height (in cm this time sorry to be annoying) which is about 193, apparently, even though I am quite tall, my legs are too small for my body. (This is apparently a trait of Scots people)

Therefore even though my seat is at the correct height (my knees are slightly bent when pedal is as at the bottom of a revolution), perhaps my handlebars could do with being slightly lower to account for a propotionally longer upper body (arms).

First things first guys, I'll put my new saddle on, tilt slightly at the front and try getting out of the seat every few minutes. But I won't be going anywhere near the bike until full sensation has returned.


----------



## Tomba (16 May 2012)

Used to get numbnuts with the Cannondale saddle so changed to a Spoon. Still got numbnuts.

Went and had my arse measured and bought a Specialized Romin (cut out) and not had any numbness. Managed a 65 sportive last month with no numbness.

Get in to a shop that sells Specialized and get your arse measured.


----------



## doog (18 May 2012)

I seem to get this on every saddle I have including the Brooks. When I get off the bike I can feel the blood rushing back to where it should be ! almost like a pins and needles sensation. Its a bit worrying as you wonder the hell will happen next  and that aint good in lycra .


----------



## Nebulous (18 May 2012)

Hi Neil - I was there too, great day wasn't it?

Saddles may help, but I find it important to move around. I'm up out of the saddle for a couple of minutes every 20 minutes or so. Obviously a climb gives an opportunity, but even on the flat I'll stand up to let the blood flow to anywhere that has been getting a reduced flow.


----------



## Banjo (18 May 2012)

Herzog said:


> I used to experience something similar, albeit not to such an extreme. Since getting a saddle with the central part cut away (Specialized Romin Pro), I'm pleased to report the tingle is back in my dingle (apologies to those who are eating at the moment ).


 
I had exactly the same experience with the Scott Saddle that came with the bike. Changing to a Richie Bio saddle cured it instantly. Tried tilting saddle forward ,all that did was make me put more weight on my arms and even more uncomfortable.

I do regular 125 mile rides on the Richie Bio saddle and the dangly bits are fine.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 May 2012)

Highlander, as I understand it tilting the saddle forwards, even though it intuitively feels right (as in "get that thing away from my bits" will just make you slide forwards. The key thing is to ensure that the weight is going onto your sit bones. It sounds like your pressure is falling on the narrower part of the saddle - try pushing it a lot further forward - even if you are up against the limit of the rails if necessary.

Try this first.

Then look at the width of your saddle at the back so that your sit bones are hitting the saddle in the right place.
As others above have pointed out, you need a saddle which is the right width for your sit bones. Another "counter-intuitive" bit here as well I think - I gather that there is not necessarily a correlation between the distance between ones sit bones and the size of ones arse.

One final point - don't ever ride for an extended distance with saddle pain - get the problem sorted. That old idea about "riding through it" is barmy.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 May 2012)

doog said:


> I seem to get this on every saddle I have including the Brooks. When I get off the bike I can feel the blood rushing back to where it should be ! almost like a pins and needles sensation. Its a bit worrying as you wonder the hell will happen next  and that aint good in lycra .


Brooks saddles are not good in this respect (or in any other). Neil's saddle is shaped a little like a Brooks. I'd dump it and go for one with a cutout.


----------



## zoxed (22 May 2012)

I spent years trying to fix numbness, saddle sores etc and other bike comfort problems. Then I actually rode a recumbent (not just looked at the pics!). Never looked back, and hardly touched a wedgie since :-)


----------

